# The lengths people will go too...



## Soviet Hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

So how does this make some of you feel?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Soviet Hawk said:


> So how does this make some of you feel?


That guy is insane..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is he wearing a hardhat??


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tying off to the tree branch above makes sense. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Tying off to the tree branch above makes sense. :whistling2:


He's tied off to the one he's cutting off...:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They saved so much by not hiring a professional. :no::laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> They saved so much by not hiring a professional. :no::laughing:


He is a professional, he has a skid-steer. Hacks don't have equipment. :jester:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Ouch*


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

If that guy didn't stop cutting, he would not have been hit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Soviet Hawk said:


> So how does this make some of you feel?


Did you witness this or was it something you grabbed off the 'net?


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG. That's insane!


----------



## Soviet Hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Now now guys give him a break, I am sure he thought this through and wrote it all down on his JHA. :laughing:


----------



## Soviet Hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

MTW said:


> Did you witness this or was it something you grabbed off the 'net?


Found it on the net but I don't doubt it's real


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

After my first holy crap response, my next question was how did he climb up that second ladder...

Edit, zoomed in 800% lol he must be using an anti-grav feet on that second ladder. Photoshop is my vote.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Makes me feel either like a wuss, or way smarter than that guy. There's a fine line there.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's why I bought a bucket truck,not to cut trees,but to stop falling off extension ladders. Tree cutting with a bucket truck is still not a piece of cake!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I would have thought he would have a block in the upper V of the tree to lower the branches down and just have climbed with belt and irons instead of ladders.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chewy said:


> I would have thought he would have a block in the upper V of the tree to lower the branches down and just have climbed with belt and irons instead of ladders.


That sure seems to be a safer approach.


----------

